# diy flirt pole



## mikeyyboy (Jan 29, 2008)

I have seen various diy flirt poles but most of them have long poles and look like fishing poles with dog toys dangling in the air. Does anyone know how to make one like the ones used in the following videos:




 at 8 seconds





 at 3:25

how does he get that spinning motion on the shammy at the end?
Thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

yah for sure that first clip is from a diane jessup training video I suggest you buy it on amazon.com she is brilliant. Her flirtpoles are buggy whips they are used for training horses you can get them at feed stores and are pretty cheap and rugged . Replace the string with some thin durable nylon rope and go nuts. My dog loves it. There is purpose to training with a flirtpole it builds drive let your dog work for his catch so he may be proud when he overcomes it. Always let him win it in the end I use terricloth towels so when he rips them to shreds I can throw away the scraps.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Those look like a lunge whip or whatever those things are called, just with a toy attached to the end.


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Those look like a lunge whip or whatever those things are called, just with a toy attached to the end.


it does.

but for our bully breeds i would make one a bit stronger.

i just might make one- i'll post a DIY later ;-)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PitBullSwagga said:


> it does.
> 
> but for our bully breeds i would make one a bit stronger.
> 
> i just might make one- i'll post a DIY later ;-)


yeah depending on your dogs size and his overall drive, different methods can be used. I myself made one from a 3' long 1'' wide pvc pole, with holes drilled at both end. 6 feet of nylon tying larger knots where the holes are and enough slack to allow about 12-30 inches of rope. Then attach terry, jute, hide, toys, etc.


----------

